# Query regarding Fighter Fish



## rkumbhar (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,
I have a little query about the Fighter fish.
I want to buy a fighter fish in a small bowl and keep it on my Office desk.

First. Do they require oxygen supply as we do for other fishes? The fish vendor confirmed that Fighter fish donot require external oxygen supply mechanism. They can stay alive within the small bowl without any oxygen supply. Is this true?

Second, I will be able to feed the fish for the weekdays. But I am concerned about the weekends? Do you think Fighter fish will be able to make it 2 days in succession without food? If not, can I overload the small bowl with extra Fish food so that the fish could live for the 2 days in the weekend? I can clean the bowl on Monday to avoid the problem of food decomposition. Will it work?

Third. Does Fighter fish require chlorine free water as other fishes do. I fear I may not be able to provide such chlorine free water in my office environment.

Awaiting reply ..

Regards,

Rahul Kumbhar.


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

1. Yes, Siamese fighting fish do not need an airstone or extra source of oxygen in the bowl.
2. The fish will be fine if it doesn't eat over the weekend.
3. You need to use a water conditioner that removes chlorine from the water. Don't forget to change at least half of the water in the bowl every week. Chlorine is poisonous to them.

Good luck!


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

-No need to add extra oxygen, they prefer like still water
-They do require a heater as they are tropical fish (dispite what the pet store tells you). Keep around 78-80 degrees celcius 
-They do require chlorine free water... Sit out extra water for a day or 2 and the chlorine will evaporate. Or buy a small bottle of chlorine remover and add to the replacement water.
-They do make waste so frequent water changes or a gental filter will be necessary.
-Yes you need to feed them once a day (ideally Betta pellets, blood worms and peas) try using 3 day weekend feeders for the weekend.
- a good setup for them is a 3 - 5 gallon tank with a filter, add a heater and a few fake plants. They Like tO swim around and sleep in the plants. They are Also really personable and like to watch yOu.

I think bowls are horrible for any fish. There isn't good exchange of oxygen and it takes more work to keep it clean. You have to change the water daily to not kill the fish. A small fishtank, once set up is a lot easier to keep! 
Good luck!


----------



## horizon1015 (Dec 6, 2011)

Rahul,

First off good on you for asking questions prior to getting a fish.

The information provided above is great I do want to stress some points and make some corrections though. 

First, a Betta (Fighting Fish) can live in a small tank without bubbles, they do need access to the surface of the water though.

Second, it is important the water is heated to a constant temperature between 70-80F (25.5-26.6C) 

Third, a filter would be very helpful otherwise you will be looking at changing water every couple days if not daily depending on the size of the tank. If the tank is 3 gallons (11.35 liters) or less you will need to change 25% of the water every day. 5 gallons (18.9L) could probably have a water change every other day (25%).

Chlorine, all fish need to have Chlorine removed from the water pet store sell products to remove Chlorine. Otherwise you can leave the water out for a couple days and the Chlorine will be naturally eliminated. 

Beyond what I have written read what everyone else has posted and enjoy.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Indeed good on you for asking before getting a fish.

First off a bowl is a big mistake.Anything under a gallon will need daily waterchanges if you want the fish to thrive.Also while its not a necessity its extremely beneficial to the fish to have a filter.Otherwise the ammonia can reach extremely toxic levels really fast.While I know its an office setting a proper tank up will not only benefit the fish with a healthy home,but you as well as you will enjoy a healthy pet ten times more.My suggestion is a three gallon.Still a small manageable size,and allows the fish more room for exercise,which is a vital aspect.Its been proven that bettas in a bowl lack the room for proper exercise,and they get fatty buildups around the heart and suffer a painful death,at an early age.

You need to find an adjustable heater.78-80 is the very bottom of the temp range and a betta will be sluggish.82-86 is better,with mine staying at 84.

As mentioned access to the surface is a must,as they breathe atmospheric air and,believe it or not can drown otherwise.A tight fitting lid is a must as well as they jump and are accurate little guys,finding their way through some unimaginable holes.

Plants are a great addition and will help the water as well as the fish feel more secure.Things like anubias nana,java fern and cryptocoryne wendtii stay small and dont need alot of light to thrive making them easy to care for.

I completly forgot the other questions,lol.
On the chlorine free water,yes,they require it to be free of chlorine and chloramine.Like mentioned above just buy an additive so when changing the water you can neutralize it like that.

Feeding.The fish will be perfectly fine for a few days.Fasting them is good as the way their stomache is they are prone to bloat.

ABSOLUTLY,do NOT add food to do him over the weekend.That will end with a dead fish.The food will rot and cause an ammonia spike,which will result in fin rot and inflamed gills,cloudy eyes and eventually death.Not a pretty way to go.


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

I have to disagree with some of the points made. I have had a few bettas over the years. I have only had a bowl, no heater, no airstone or filter. Fed only every other day and they were fine and lived for years. And get water treatment stuff to take out the toxic stuff.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bee,while you can keep them this way,they will merely survive,not thrive.How many years did your oldest live with you?


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

Agree with maj, they can be kept alive in such a setting but you will see a big difference between a Betta in a bowl and one in a proper tank. They will be much more active and live a longer healthier life if well cared for. They are tropically fish, not merely a decoration.


----------



## rkumbhar (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello all,
First of all Thanks for answering my query.

@squishy: I dont think I will be able to keep 5 gallon tanks on my office desk. At the most I can keep square tanks of the shape of the bowls. Probably 1-2 Gallon. I am looking after keeping atmost 1 fish in. Also as I stay in India there is no such type called 3 day feeder mechanism available.

@horizon1015 & majerah1: I guess there is no need of heater, as I stay in India and normal temperatures are above 30 degree Celsius. In AC the temperatures are above 24 degree Celsius.

So from above discussion majority of my questions are answered apart from the food part where some people have said the fish can live over the weekend without food and some have raised concern over it.
Can anybody confirm the exact answer for same.?

Awaiting reply


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

I would say go with the largest size tank you cAn; you can buy cheap acrylic desktop tanks for bettas online (3 gal). Your are going to have to do daily or every other day water changes tho. Stay away from round bowls as they don't have enough surface area (Bettas have lungs and breathe from the surface). Also a lid would be necessary because Betta fish are known to jump out. If it is warm in your building then a heater won't be nessicary but it will be important to make sure the water level doesnt get too low over the weekend (Especially if the tank is small). 
I would say that if you feed him once a day every weekday, then can skip weekend feeds without any problem. Ive heard it's easier to over feed your Betta (they always beg for food) than under feed. Oh and by weekend feeders I just ment the compressed food rocks they sell that you can put in a tank and the fish will nibble away at it. But it might make the small tank dirty quickly, Esp if used weekly.
Thanks for taking interest in your new pets care and doing your research first!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I kept a beta is a 2 qt (or so) bowl, with peace lillies and later lucky bamboo growing out of the water. And fed 1 or 2 beta pellets each day.

It lived for 3 years in that bowl.

just my .02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If kept properly I have seen bettas live 5 + years so 3 years is not thriving at all. They do best in warmer temps and filtration.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

I had bettas, and kept one in a filtered and heated 2.5 gal aquarium. Fasting them over a weekend is fine. They need to fast at least one day a week to prevent bloating. 

As long as whatever you keep them in is warm, has access to air, and is cycled, they'll do just fine. I have to second that they are not a decoration. They are very personable little fish, and should be cared for as such.

My biggest piece of advice is to be sure to check the pH of your water. They need close to 7.0 pH. My water had too high a pH to keep the fish healthy. 

Chessie


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Bee,while you can keep them this way,they will merely survive,not thrive.How many years did your oldest live with you?


I had one that lived all through high school with me, then he jumped out of the bowl and my poor pink Ferdinand died.


----------



## rkumbhar (Jul 18, 2011)

So finally guys, I got a crowntail beta and a bowl of 2-3 gallons.

Few questions,
1. Does the tank need to be cleaned thoroughly (100%), or the tank can be maintained for cycling by water change of 25% every week ? 
2. My beta has started having itch which is displayed by rubbing his back over the rocks. Can I add rock salt to the bowl to stop this itching.
3. How many pellets of fish food is enough for 1 beta. I guess 1-2 pellets are fine. Is that OK?

Awaiting reply :fish5:

Regards


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

My mother had one thriving for 5 and a half years in an unheated bowl (68-70f in winter). 
The fish has evolved a really cool structure - the inner ear works as a lung and it is a surface breather. You don't need a filter or heater.
I would get two cups, one for emptying, one for refilling. Leave water to sit 24 hours in one (treated if you have chloramine in the water) and empty with one (to the plants!) and refill with the other at least every second day. It only takes a second and the fish will thrive for it.
I find most fish live longer if they don't eat one or two days per week - obesity kills them quickly, so light feeding and a day (or two) of fasting is good.

You'll see we all have different ways of doing things - these ones work for me.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

If the tank or bowl is already cycled, then 25-50% water changes weekly can work. You have to do at least a third of the water every day or every other day until you have a bowl with no ammonia.

I used to feed my betta 3 pellets a day and then fast him two days a week.

Chessie


----------



## f1shy (Jan 21, 2012)

they can go without food for like weeks but they would get very sick and skinny but 2 days is fine it is true that you can keep them in a bowl but they wouldn't be as healthy and happy as in a regular fish tank with a filter and heater and they just breathe from the surface so make sure they can have a little room to breathe and DO NOT overload it with fish food


----------

